# Toro Date of MFG.



## Kennykenny (Jan 30, 2021)

Can anyone tell me when a Toro model 38180, serial # 8008323 was manufactured? Thanks.


----------



## Ericg (Nov 3, 2013)

Based on the date of the owners manual, looks like 1986/1987





Parts – CCR 2000 Snowthrower | Toro







www.toro.com


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

1988. You can tell by the first digit of the serial number. Source:






Find Genuine Toro Parts







www.torodealer.com


----------

